# Syntace F99 Recall Info!!!!



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*RECALL NOTICE*

At Syntace we don't hide anything&#8230;
We are recalling stems, model Force 99 - from the first production run, up to production code 45.04, and will replace them with the probably safest stem in its class.
Syntace has developed a new testing procedure and found that after prolonged use, a few of the Force 99 stems (from these first production runs) can develop cracks. There are three reasons for this phenomenon, called "stress cracks" in technical lingo:
1. General stress corrosion of aluminum materials
2. Over-torquing bolts (by not using a torque wrench), which can preload the clamp area too much-- causing high, permanent tension stress for thousands of hours.
3. Contact with a corrosive, such as air which contains salts, possibly accelerating stress corrosion.
Currently, we have no knowledge of accidents with serious injury from this problem. Nevertheless, with your safety in mind, we wish to perform a voluntary recall and exchange. Our goal is to only have100% safe Syntace products in use.

We will replace affected parts with an optimized version that has been subjected to improved quality controls and new, improved testing standards.
*more about stress crack corrosion and the testing standards on page three.

How do you recognize a Force 99 for exchange?
The production date will identify if your stem is included in the recall. You will find a 4-digit production code in the rear of the clamp between the two clamping screws (see picture). The production code is comprised of the calendar week (17 in the picture) and the year ('03 in the picture). This means that the stem in the picture has been produced in week 17 of 2003.
Subject are all Syntace Force 99 without marking or with a production date 01 03 up to and including 45 04 (45th calendar week 2004)
Please discontinue use of all Syntace F99 that have been manufactured before calendar week 46, 2004 and send them back!

Syntace USA-1902 Miller Drive-Olney, IL 62450-800.448.3876 ext. [email protected]

How does the recall work?
1. This letter is to inform you of the F99 recall.
2. Please check any F99 Stems you have to see if they are affected by this recall.
3. If you have an affected stem(s) that need to be replaced, please contact us at 800-448-3876 ext 233. (Hours of operation are M-F 8 a.m.-4 p.m.) We will arrange for the replacement of your stem. We are happy to make the recall exchange either through businesses (bicycle dealers or mail order businesses) or with consumers directly. We will give you further information about the procedures of the recall when you contact us. 
We will allow either a digital photo of the destroyed stem (for those who wish to take advantage of the "Thank You Offer" below), or we will ask you to return the stem to us (at our expense, of course).

*Thank You Offer!!!*

As a thank you for your cooperation and any inconvenience this causes you, we want to offer you a one time special.
• Consumers can purchase a Syntace Torque Tool (1-20) and Bit Kit for the special price of $150. Dealers can purchase the set for $135. Ownership of these tools will help insure correct installation of the F99 as well as other bicycle components (especially those made of carbon fiber).
• Consumers or dealers can purchase an additional F99 Stem of any size or diameter for $33. MSRP is $90. We want you to have an extra of the safest stem in this weight class!!!
Syntace consumers who want to make use of our "Thank You Offer" can take advantage of simplified handling. A digital photo of an affected stem (sawed in half) with a good visible production code, will be sufficient for receipt of a replacement stem.
Your new replacement Syntace F99 Stem will have a 10-year warranty!!!
10-year warranty

Our careful engineering, combined with the most unique testing procedures in the world (the Syntace VR-3 and the Syntace SSM) makes it possible for us to offer every Syntace rider a 10-year warranty for all defects in material and workmanship. No questions asked.
We would like to thank you very much for your support and would like to apologize for any inconvenience.

Please do not hesitate to call us at 800-448-3876. We are here for you.
Safety first!

Your Syntace-Team
Syntace USA-1902 Miller Drive-Olney, IL 62450
800.448.3876 ext. 
[email protected]

All I can say as a dealer is wow, Syntcae has stepped up to the plate and thier thank you offer is sweet!

If you need more info or you are out of the US and purchased a stem throhg me, please contact me and I can help with any returns.

DIRT BOY


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow, that IS nice - a company that CARES!  

I think most would probably just re-vamp their warranty to say something like "warranty covered except if you actually ride your bike".  

I've never seen you post a recall, DB. Is this their first one?  Pretty good reputation if so. 

(p.s. - did you guys get my e-mail? I want toys!)


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

Hey Guys,

DB, thanks for posting the recall info! And yes we do care and we do want you to ride your bike and ride it hard! In doing so we want you on the best product possible....If any of you need anything let me know or you can go through Nino.....What ever is easiest for you guys.

Later


AndrewTO said:


> Wow, that IS nice - a company that CARES!
> 
> I think most would probably just re-vamp their warranty to say something like "warranty covered except if you actually ride your bike".
> 
> ...


----------



## rexated (Sep 17, 2005)

hi skip / syntace

i have mailed the address above as I have one of the affected stems - but am UK based. thanks for being so up front about the problem - I look forward to hearing from you guys so i can get back out on the trails without more than the usual OTB-fear!

cheers
steve r.


----------



## MaLóL (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi skip:

I´m from Spain, and i have a few questions for you:

1.- Where do i have to send my stem? what´s the exact adress? 
2.- When will i receive the new one?
3.- Can i buy an extra f99 at 33$ if i don´t want to buy the torque wrench?
4.- Why do you work with Nino? He use to sell taiwanese low quality products without any warranty, i don´t think he is a good image for Syntace and Syntace quality products.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

can we order a $33 f99 if we this is our first Syntace purchase?


----------



## rexated (Sep 17, 2005)

"can we order a $33 F99 if this is our first syntace purchase?"

LOL - they may be a nice company about recalls, but i would doubt that commercial generosity extends that far!

BTW Malol, Nino seems to have a good reputation on here and appears helpful and courteous, so i would question the usefulness of posting unsubstantiated comments like that on a public forum. Perhaps mail syntace direct if you have specific concerns...otherwise why not give the guy a break?


----------



## MaLóL (Nov 11, 2005)

why?

because i buy components all over the world and the one and only problem i have had is with nino stuff and he did not give me my money back or any kind of warrranty?


because he is biased to the components he sells?

because this i a public forum and i can ask skip whatever i want if i do not offend anyone?

do you think i care about the INTERNET REPUTATION of people?

do you want more reasons?


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Give It Up !*



MaLóL said:


> why?
> 
> because i buy components all over the world and the one and only problem i have had is with nino stuff and he did not give me my money back or any kind of warrranty?
> 
> ...


PLEASE GO AWAY!!

Didn't you just get reinstated ( 24 posts) or some thing like that for all of your previous BS!

My be they(MTBR) should revoke your internet pass ( until if ever, you can learn to play with others)on a permanent bases??

For all the threads I read that Nino offered his input he very helpful and In my opinion goes out of his way to be considerate to all.

So please PM Nino with your wasted comments and save the threads for useful feedback if you can!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

The listed Dutch distributor on the Syntace website doesn't respond to email, I hate when companies do that. Send to Germany now?


----------



## MaLóL (Nov 11, 2005)

there was a note on syntace website a weeks ago:

they were going to update their logistic software or something like that between the end of december and the beginning of january. They said please not to send them stem in these days, so maybe they can not answer mails by the moment.

I have the moral obligation of warm everyone else what i think it´s fair and what is not and i´m free to do it. Tell nino to give me back my money, or if you want Spin, send these € from your pocket to me. If not, shut your mouth please.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

AndrewTO said:


> Wow, that IS nice - a company that CARES!


What would be even cooler would be a company that does product testing before the products are available to the consumer....


----------



## chris m (May 27, 2005)

Jayem said:


> What would be even cooler would be a company that does product testing before the products are available to the consumer....


Even cooler yet would be a company that not only does that, but also refines its test procedure in the light of new information, and then retests their old products to ensure they comply, and then provides free replacements with 10 year warranties for products which are already beyond the industry standard lifespan.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

OMG, I just called the number. The process is so easy. They ship the new stem out on an honor system. You send in your old stem in the included postage paid envelope when your new stem arrives. I like Syntace.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaLóL said:


> Tell nino to give me back my money, or if you want Spin, send these € from your pocket to me. If not, shut your mouth please.


How much monies we talking here MaLóL? For all the wimpering you have done in the past we can probably do a collection on MTBR to make you quiet down. Mind you if that occured we would have nothing to laugh at......


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

are you stupid or something similar?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

006_007 said:


> How much monies we talking here MaLóL? For all the wimpering you have done in the past we can probably do a collection on MTBR to make you quiet down. Mind you if that occured we would have nothing to laugh at......


Nino, please send this man his money. Can't you see what suffering this is perpetuating on this board. I think his sheer determination and diligence on this issue alone is worth whatever amount of money is in question here. Actually, nix that. If this issue were resolved I would have no reason for checking this forum. Let the saga continue. But Nino, the drama is definitely heightened when you enter the mix. Don't let MaLol's accustations go unchecked- for our benefit at least. Let the good times roll.


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*I'll start the bids at $1.00 us*



006_007 said:


> How much monies we talking here MaLóL? For all the wimpering you have done in the past we can probably do a collection on MTBR to make you quiet down. Mind you if that occured we would have nothing to laugh at......


Put me down for the first dollar , this is for a cassette lock ring ??? so Malol if we come up with the $ 8.95 so what ever this small change is will you leave ?? or at least return to lurker status and this from a man who" buys parts from all over the world"


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

it´s only 3€, it´s not the amount of money, it´s just the way it works.

Showing taiwanese crap as "the best of the best", then you sell a crappy brakes and a lockring made of alu thinner than a steel one...

I will say whatever i feel like in this forum, i´m not going to go for 3 ****ing euros. You don´t deserve me here, but i´ll make you a favour. Cycling is definitely not a yankie sport, you need me here to help you... jajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh, why are you so bad with this boy? I have fun when he posts on this forum. The malolnino saga go on for ever...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> I will say whatever i feel like in this forum, i´m not going to go for 3 ****ing euros. You don´t deserve me here, but i´ll make you a favour. Cycling is definitely not a yankie sport, you need me here to help you... jajajajajajajajajaj


ummmm...... the last time you "said whatever you like in the forum" you were banned..... Guess they did not ban you for long enough.

I am heading to your website, and am going to be placing an order. I will be paying an extra 3 euros. I am not going to let you know what I am ordering, but I assure you that you will receive your 3 extra euro and I will receive the high quality product that you provide.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> are you stupid or something similar?


LOL, how many times that question has been asked of you.... 

And the answer appears to come back with a resounding YES.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*If the brakes are "crappy" then why did you use them???*

Last time I checked, a "Yankee" has dominated cycling!!!


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Where is Nino? Please help us here we are dying.


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Last time I checked, a "Yankee" has dominated cycling!!!


Or a "Yankee" has doPinated cycling?    I joke!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Last time I checked, a "Yankee" has dominated cycling!!!


yabbut where were his shorts made?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yes, it's a possibilty that most DO NOT....*

want to admit. I think earlier in his career he might have. I also feel his drug routuine fro recovery of cancer (which is legal) might have helped him become stronger than ever.

But, 80%+ on the Pro Tour are doping including almost EVERY major sport in the world, even swimming. Remember the Chineze women's team a few years back....

Malol just hates the US and will take every shot at it. I mean his country is perfect .


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> want to admit. I think earlier in his career he might have. I also feel his drug routuine fro recovery of cancer (which is legal) might have helped him become stronger than ever.
> 
> But, 80%+ on the Pro Tour are doping including almost EVERY major sport in the world, even swimming. Remember the Chineze women's team a few years back....
> 
> Malol just hates the US and will take every shot at it. I mean his country is perfect .


Quiet quiet, I'm not Malol!  
Perhaps I've played with fire...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*No, just discussing with you....*

and that's it . You know us Italians have _FIRE!!!

_But back to keeping this tread on topic with the Syntcae recall...


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

hey dirt boy,

i'm in australia and have a syntace f99 that i've ridden maybe 15 times. i got it new from the US but not from you. are you able to help with the recall or should i contact syntace direct. it's marked 14/04.

cheers, john.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Who doped out of the lead of the recent Vuelta again?
Whomever, he is a better ambassador for his country than Malol, you make Spain just look really really bad as the sole representitive on this forum. I wouldn't give him 3 Euro's for a Carbon frame. I'll save them for my holiday there, to tip the bellboy or better : the homeless guy on the streets.
It's a bike forum, you're supposed to be NICE. Mountainbikers especially.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

my country is far from being perfect, can we talk about bikes?

i use the crap brakes cause i spent some money on them, i don´t want to spend more money on another ones til these ones are broken which won´t be too long i think...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Contact Syntace USA. They will handle...*

you Aussies!!! 
if you still need help, contact me.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

And to keep this from being a complete thread hijack....

Looks like Syntace really is stepping up to the plate. Always good to have another quality group to purchase product from. Keep up the good work!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> my country is far from being perfect, can we talk about bikes?
> 
> i use the crap brakes cause i spent some money on them, i don´t want to spend more money on another ones til these ones are broken which won´t be too long i think...


ok, bikes, good idea (one of the few you have had).

Can I offer to buy your "crap" brakes so you can get new ones and then you can display the truly special contributions you are capable of providing this wonderful tool called the inter-web?


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

006_007 said:


> ok, bikes, good idea (one of the few you have had).
> 
> Can I offer to buy your "crap" brakes so you can get new ones and then you can display the truly special contributions you are capable of providing this wonderful tool called the inter-web?


of course you can, how much money would a guy with a kill bill avatar and a trainspotting signature give for a ""crap"" brakes?


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Syntace*

Hey everyone,

Sorry I have not posted or responed to all the questions latley, me and the family went to Diseny Land for vacation.

For anyone that needs to return a stem please call us at 618-395-6377, we will do all we can to get you your new stems as fast as possible!

There was a question above asking if we can sell to a first time buyer for the specail "thank you" price. That would be a no, that price is for people that are replacing the stems as a thank you for supporting Syntace and for being understanding about the recall.

Then there was someone that said something about we should test before we send out product. We do test, Syntace tests more than any other company out there and our testing standards are above all others. You can get our testing information on our website iff you are interested. We have had no failures of stems from this problem, we have just found a better way to produce the stem. Any and all other stems on the market are going to have the same problem that the older Syntace stems had. We would like to see this be a new standard.

And the last question regarding Nino, we work with Nino because he has been a good customer, represents our product well and from what I have seen is fair, understands the products that he works with, and has a good rep. Personally I think he should ONLY sell Syntace (hahaha).....and not any other bars or stems...j/k

I hope I was able to answer all and any questions. I am still on vacation but if you need anything you can call the office or email me and I will be checking emails. Hope everyone had a great holiday and thanks again for supporting Syntace!!



Axis II said:


> Where is Nino? Please help us here we are dying.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I think you have Nino and Gio confused?


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*oops*



Cloxxki said:


> I think you have Nino and Gio confused?


You are right! Im sorry about that!! Dirt Boy is a great customer and I did get confused sorry about that. Hey Im on vacation hahahaa


----------



## scapin (Oct 22, 2005)

Now Malol'll says: Why do you work with Dirt Boy?    
It's too funny...


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> I think you have Nino and Gio confused?


But I don't have Nino and Gio confused. I was hoping that Nino could respond to MaLol's accusations for all of our benefit.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> of course you can, how much money would a guy with a kill bill avatar and a trainspotting signature give for a ""crap"" brakes?


Place an add in MTBR classifieds listing the item and the price you want, post the link and then I will purchase it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Skip said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry I have not posted or responed to all the questions latley, me and the family went to Diseny Land for vacation.
> 
> ...


Excellent service. On vacation and is still taking time to clarify situations for us.

Have a great vacation in Disneyland!


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Just talked to Crystal about getting my 2 stems recalled. She was extremely helpful and my new stems are on the way. I am very pleased with Syntace's product and now their service!


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Disneyland!!!! what a great place for children!!!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Skip meant to say Disney World*

which is located in Florida. Disneyland in located in California.

What's worng with Disney World? I would not take my kid 10x a year, but it's a cute place for kids and I liked it as a child.....


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes it was Disney World and my 2 year old had a great time! We did as well, super fun time!!

Dirt Boy, sorry for getting you confused with Nino.



DIRT BOY said:


> which is located in Florida. Disneyland in located in California.
> 
> What's worng with Disney World? I would not take my kid 10x a year, but it's a cute place for kids and I liked it as a child.....


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Hope Disney World is fun, I'm planning on taking the wife there in a couple of months. She has never been there and I haven't been for 25 years. Thought it might be kind of fun. For the price it had better be!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*That's ok...*

Just don't let it happen again...


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

jajajajajajajajaja

that´s what i said, a great place for children...

Do you know where was born walt disney?

jejejejejejeje


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> that´s what i said, a great place for children...
> 
> ...


OK, I'll take a stab at it. Disneyland maybe?


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

$33 for an F99 stem? I'll definitely be picking up a few of those.


----------



## spuddy (Oct 3, 2004)

What a clown.


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

Skip,

just to clear up some things:

On the Syntace website it says:

a. We can get the stem exchanged into any length we want.
b. The special offer is 35% off a stem *and/or* a bar purchase.

Whereas here is says the offer is to exchange the current F99 (no mention of changing it into any other size) and the special offer is another F99 for $33.

Can you clear up if all of these are options available to people eligable for the recall?

Also, what's the email address to contack Syntace on to arrange the exchange?


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Boj said:


> a. We can get the stem exchanged into any length we want.
> b. The special offer is 35% off a stem *and/or* a bar purchase.
> 
> Whereas here is says the offer is to exchange the current F99 (no mention of changing it into any other size) and the special offer is another F99 for $33.


I called the phone number at the top of the thread and they let me change lengths no problem (i did on 1 of 2 stems.)


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

The email address is [email protected]

And you can change the stem length if you want to. And we are offering a Thank you offer to all people that have a stem that is needed to be recalled.



Pivvay said:


> I called the phone number at the top of the thread and they let me change lengths no problem (i did on 1 of 2 stems.)


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm in Holland. Our distributor ignores my friendly mail. Syntace.de replied within 24hrs, I get to send them a pic of my violated stem, and they'll send me a new one. I don't own a saw, will have to find one. Gonna break my heart, the stem seems perfectly fine to me!


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Wow, great company. I just recieved an f99 yesterday that I had ordered from another retailer, sure enough, it's a recall. Called them syntace up, 5 minutes later I've got two new stems and the tool kit on the way. Syntace, you now have a customer for life.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Cloxxki said:


> I'm in Holland. Our distributor ignores my friendly mail. Syntace.de replied within 24hrs, I get to send them a pic of my violated stem, and they'll send me a new one. I don't own a saw, will have to find one. Gonna break my heart, the stem seems perfectly fine to me!


I know how you feel. Gotta cut mine up and take some pictures. Just sent off the email tonight.

Good way to make sure it won't appear anywhere else though. 

JmZ


----------



## cmv96 (Aug 19, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> *RECALL NOTICE*
> 
> The production date will identify if your stem is included in the recall. You will find a 4-digit production code in the rear of the clamp between the two clamping screws (see picture). The production code is comprised of the calendar week (17 in the picture) and the year ('03 in the picture). This means that the stem in the picture has been produced in week 17 of 2003.
> DIRT BOY


Can anyone post a photo of the location of the 4-digit production code in the rear of the clamp?


----------



## psinsyd (Jul 9, 2004)

*Can't wait to see...*



eurorider said:


> $33 for an F99 stem? I'll definitely be picking up a few of those.


How many of the thank-you stems make it to eBay! I'd probably pick one up....and put my WCS up on eBay!!


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

psinsyd said:


> How many of the thank-you stems make it to eBay! I'd probably pick one up....and put my WCS up on eBay!!


The way I read it is we can purchase *one* extra stem per stem turned in. I'm sure Skip can clarify better. Shoudn't make a huge glut of 'em on Ebay. And if it does... I'm alway happy to get another one. I've got 4 bikes in the basement... 

JmZ

PS - Anyone want a Ritchey WCS pretty cheap?


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Already got my new stems and my return envelope. Thanks Syntace! I'll weigh the new stems tomorrow


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> Already got my new stems and my return envelope. Thanks Syntace! I'll weigh the new stems tomorrow


Got my new stems today.

Stem 1 - 121g
Stem 2 - 119g

Stem being replaced 122g

All 25.4 with 135mm reach. 

Put in the call on Friday. Arrived in Tuesday's mail. Hardest part was getting myself to destroy the old stem. (It lost 2 grams in the destruction  )

JmZ


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Received the new stem on Monday after a week of waiting. 

The box from Syntace included:
- F99 75mm stem: 93g (exactly the same weight as the old one)
- Syntace stem checker tool
- some kind of lube for carbon & aluminum parts
- Syntace Torque Tool 1-20 + bit set

They sent the torque tool without wanting the money first. They just e-mailed that "we'll send your stuff, please pay it after you receive it". Very good customer service indeed.

Thumbs up for Syntace! Vielen Dank!


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

*My recall experience*

Well my recall experience wasn't quite as perfect....I have a question for everyone.

Firstly, my replacement stem and torque wrench arrived just as promised, but because they shipped from USA to Canada by UPS Ground, I had to pay CDN$45 in duty and brokerage fees 

For any other Canadian customers, maybe you can ask them to ship by USPS instead of UPS.

Secondly, I requested a 120mm F99 for MTB (25.4mm clamp). My stem came in a plastic baggie with a sticker that said "F99 Road Stem 26.0mm". However the stem inside has 25.4mm stamped on it.

My question therefore is: Is this for sure the MTB stem? I believe the stamping should be more accurate than the sticker on the bag, but what about those two little metal strips that hold the handlebar on? Are they identical for the road and MTB stems? Or if they are different is it possible that I have the body of an MTB stem, but the faceplates of a road stem?

I haven't had a chance to call them, but I figured I'd post as well.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

~ScaryFast~ said:


> Secondly, I requested a 120mm F99 for MTB (25.4mm clamp). My stem came in a plastic baggie with a sticker that said "F99 Road Stem 26.0mm". However the stem inside has 25.4mm stamped on it.
> 
> My question therefore is: Is this for sure the MTB stem? I believe the stamping should be more accurate than the sticker on the bag, but what about those two little metal strips that hold the handlebar on? Are they identical for the road and MTB stems? Or if they are different is it possible that I have the body of an MTB stem, but the faceplates of a road stem?
> 
> I haven't had a chance to call them, but I figured I'd post as well.


Bummer about the customs. I'm in the USA so obviously that wasn't an issue. 

I had the same thing happen with the 120mm MTB stem since it came in a road bag. I thought they messed up but I checked the stem and it was just a wrong sticker on the bag. The stem holds my 25.4mm MTB bars exactly the same on the 105mm and 120mm stems I received (both MTB) despite the bag saying otherwise. The labels on both stems were the 25.4, not 26.0. If you bar "snaps" lightly into the stem then it's definitely the right one. When I had the 26.0 version with a MTB bar it was "loose" until you clamped it. Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## TC3 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm so glad that I checked this thread.
Just chopped my F99 in half and sent the pic to Syntace
The F99 seems completely fine to me... well
I need a shorter stem for my new build anyway


----------



## ~ScaryFast~ (Jan 22, 2004)

Pivvay said:


> Bummer about the customs. I'm in the USA so obviously that wasn't an issue.
> 
> I had the same thing happen with the 120mm MTB stem since it came in a road bag. I thought they messed up but I checked the stem and it was just a wrong sticker on the bag. The stem holds my 25.4mm MTB bars exactly the same on the 105mm and 120mm stems I received (both MTB) despite the bag saying otherwise. The labels on both stems were the 25.4, not 26.0. If you bar "snaps" lightly into the stem then it's definitely the right one. When I had the 26.0 version with a MTB bar it was "loose" until you clamped it. Hope this helps.
> 
> Chris


Thanks....I was mainly worried about the little face plates, but sounds like I'm all good to go. Can't wait to install it with my new torque wrench!


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*oops*

Guys sorry about the stickers on the bag, yes someone in the warehouse put the wrong stickers on the bags, but trust me if your stem is stamped 25.4 it is 100% a MTB stem.

Sorry.



~ScaryFast~ said:


> Thanks....I was mainly worried about the little face plates, but sounds like I'm all good to go. Can't wait to install it with my new torque wrench!


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Skip said:


> Guys sorry about the stickers on the bag, yes someone in the warehouse put the wrong stickers on the bags, but trust me if your stem is stamped 25.4 it is 100% a MTB stem.
> 
> Sorry.


My only complaint with the new stem is the new 6-nm torque spec. I had it slip on a climb during a race this weekend even though I had properly torques it to spec with my new syntace torque set.


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*slippage!*

WOW, Im sorry to hear that the bar slipped, I have not heard of any slipping. But I will look into it for sure. What bar are you using?



SocalSuperhero said:


> My only complaint with the new stem is the new 6-nm torque spec. I had it slip on a climb during a race this weekend even though I had properly torques it to spec with my new syntace torque set.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Skip said:


> WOW, Im sorry to hear that the bar slipped, I have not heard of any slipping. But I will look into it for sure. What bar are you using?


Sorry, I should've clarified, the stem slipped on the steer tube.


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

THat is still odd, but thanks for the heads up. Has anyone else had this happen?

SocalSuperhero, what fork are you using? Are you using the stem on a 1 inch steerer with an adaptor? Give me the info so we can test and see if there is a problem.

Thanks,



SocalSuperhero said:


> Sorry, I should've clarified, the stem slipped on the steer tube.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Skip said:


> THat is still odd, but thanks for the heads up. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> SocalSuperhero, what fork are you using? Are you using the stem on a 1 inch steerer with an adaptor? Give me the info so we can test and see if there is a problem.
> 
> Thanks,


I gotta tell you, I am endlessly impressed with syntace's commitment to deliver a quality product and back it up with stellar customer service...

It's running on a noleen mega-air with 1-1/8" machined 7075 aluminum steer tube. Starnut and top cap are also installed.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

Is there still a maximum recommended bar width for F-99 stems?

B


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Reply to Socalsuperhero and Donkey*

Superhero, thank you for the kind words! You know I have no idea why your stem is slipping! Thats crazy man. Tell you what though call me and we can talk about it and try to figure it out! 618-395-6377 x229

Donkey, we do have a recommended bar width with the F-99, that would 610mm.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

how's this, i'm in australia and sent the email with the sawn in half stems last week. props to syntace for the fantastic work with the recall and then the quick postage. it was dispatched the day after i sent the email.

no props to ups though, the package has been to illinois, kentucky, california, hawaii, then to ascot vale in victoria (australia) - then sydney, hong kong, back to ascot vale and now it's in kentucky again. all in 5 days.

hopefully it comes sometime soon. i should probably ring them and find out some details. does anyone know how to contact ups (and usps for that matter) from australia - the 1800 numbers don't work.


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Aussie,

I am really sorry that you are having such a hard time getting your stem! We tried to make everything as easy as possible so you guys would have as little down time as possible but some things are out of our control and that would be UPS! Damn mate sorry.

If it gets worse please let me know and we will do what we can to make sure you have the stem!



aussie_yeti said:


> how's this, i'm in australia and sent the email with the sawn in half stems last week. props to syntace for the fantastic work with the recall and then the quick postage. it was dispatched the day after i sent the email.
> 
> no props to ups though, the package has been to illinois, kentucky, california, hawaii, then to ascot vale in victoria (australia) - then sydney, hong kong, back to ascot vale and now it's in kentucky again. all in 5 days.
> 
> hopefully it comes sometime soon. i should probably ring them and find out some details. does anyone know how to contact ups (and usps for that matter) from australia - the 1800 numbers don't work.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

No worries Skip, Crystal sent me an email telling me that UPS had contaced her to confirm the address yesterday and gave me the tracking number then. I rang them today and they said that it hadn't actually been to all those places, it is just sitting in customs in Australia, go figure? Anyway - the problem was that they didn't have a contact number for me to try and clear them through customs and they've taken my number to pass onto the right division.

If there's one thing I can recommend is that next time anything like this happens you use USPS for international shipping if it doesn't cost too much. This would get us through customs much quicker and also raise the limit before customs duty etc falls on the products. I just hope I don't have to pay tax and other fees on them.


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

I installed my stem and torqued it down with a torque wrench tonight. 6nm doesn't seem like much but hopefully no slips. Hopefully I can take the maiden voyage on tomorrow night if the rear cog arrives.


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got my stems yesterday. Thanks Syntace!


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

I got my replacement stems, thank-you syntace!!

However, I have just heard that the recall has been extended to 34/05, can anyone confirm this - SKIP?

Then can someone (SKIP) help me out with this - one of the replacement stems I was sent is marked A34/05. Does this mean that I'm alright - I'm thinking the A in front means that sometime that week you changed the production technique/material and that the stems marked with an A are from the improved production run.


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Aussie...
The recall has been extended, the reason being is we want everyone that is using a Sytnace stem to have the most up to date stems availible. .It isnt really an extended recall as it is a good faith customer service situation.

To tell you the truth I am not sure about the A...Let me check on that and I will get back to you in the morning.

Is that ok?

Thanks!



aussie_yeti said:


> I got my replacement stems, thank-you syntace!!
> 
> However, I have just heard that the recall has been extended to 34/05, can anyone confirm this - SKIP?
> 
> Then can someone (SKIP) help me out with this - one of the replacement stems I was sent is marked A34/05. Does this mean that I'm alright - I'm thinking the A in front means that sometime that week you changed the production technique/material and that the stems marked with an A are from the improved production run.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

are the old f99 (the ones with the round hole) lighter than the new ones (the ones with the "eliptical hole)??? I know the new ones are better and stronger and are more resistant to corrosion, but i know i´m not going to break mine so... which one is lighter?


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

My new one was 1-2 g lighter. Nice.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

These guys are top notch. Just called Skip up and he was way nice to deal with. It is going to be painful cutting these stems.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Syntace seem to be concerned that they haven't had all the problematic F99 stems returned

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1207


----------

